# Airwire



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

For those of you that use CVP Airwire -----who uses their battery and their charger? Just reading through their info and they say with their battery they get 2 hours of run with a SD70. Just curious. 

Michael Osweiler
Waseca


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I ask you is that 2 hour run time with the lights, smoke and sound..or just 1 or 2 of what I mentioned? Before you know for sure if the run time is really 2 hours there are variables that need to be defined.
And will YOUR engine be comparable to their reference engine you listed..with all things being the SAME.

Alot of battery guys use a battery car and use tool batteries...this gives you, with battery power, more flexability then having the battery inside the engine. You could run the battery car with various engines getting more bang for your buck.

Again a lot of guys use Milwaukee batteries and also using their 3 bay charger, being able to charge 3 batteries at a time...Milwaukee sells 3 bay chargers on Ebay and 1 that will also charge Lion batts..but ANY tool batts can be used, but some last longer then others B&D last the least.

I have a few bad Milwaukee battcases that if I need a fresh pack....Rick form Cordless Renovations inserts a new pack in the Milwaukee battery case then it is back to unplug the used battery, plug in the fresh..then away we go.

As for their charger I am sure it works as they state, but I don't know about the 2 hour run time for sure unless you know more about the variables.

Below are the Ebay listings for what I mentioned.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...SRCHX:SRCH

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...SRCHX:SRCH

If I got off track about the battery and charger..the listings are just food for thought....

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, all batteries are rated in amp-hours, you can compare the capacity with this, of course taking voltage into consideration too. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the Airwire batteries are 4400mah lion at 14.8 volts. Most of my batteries are 14.4volt nimh at 4500mah. Two hours run time under average conditions is probably quite reasonable to expect. I can get that with mine. How many cars in your average train and what are your grades and curves? Single loco or in a consist? There are lots of variables that make it hard to come up with real accurate run times.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I see today on the CVP website that the new T5000 transmitter will be released on November 7th. Quite a bit of info on the webpage and in the flyer link at the bottom of the page. Twiice the power of the T9000 and auto shutoff. No more drained batteries from leaving it on. Guess I will call Jonathan and get one pre ordered.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got one already preordered Paul. 

I hadn't heard when they were coming out. Nov is good. Not like QSI who said the Titan was coming out Jan 2011.


----------

